# ID for this Malawi Hap.



## tobalman (Oct 19, 2004)

If I could get its name right so I can get it for free. LOL

Thanks


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

need another pic.


----------



## tobalman (Oct 19, 2004)




----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Pretty fish.

But I don't think it is pure.


----------



## tobalman (Oct 19, 2004)

This is an F1 parents are wild caught new and rare hap.


----------



## tires_6792 (Mar 25, 2005)

Otopharynx?


----------



## kuabzoo (Jan 27, 2009)

I might be way off but I'm thinking it might be something along the line....

Sciaenochromis fryeri (Lupingu)
or
Sciaenochromis fryeri (Chuanga)
or
Sciaenochromis fryeri (Chizumulu Is.)


----------



## football mom (Feb 19, 2006)

Whatever it is, it is the best looking blue fish I have seen in a while.


----------



## KATALE (Jul 25, 2008)

looks like a cross between an oto lithobates and a elec blue ahli..

not sure i could say its rare and new unless u can find out more info on it and where it came from.. check with the source its coming from


----------



## Rizup (Jan 29, 2008)

Looks like a Otopharynx Lithobates to me. Possibly a cross with a fryeri or ahli as KATALE suggested.


----------



## etcbrown (Nov 10, 2007)

I'm going to jump on the bandwagon and say that I agree it looks most like Otopharynx lithobates because of the shape of the head (bump in front of eyes) and body shape. Scieanocromis fryeri have a bump lower on the skull near the mouth and below the eyes and are also more enlongate than this fish.

But the coloration makes me think it may be a cross between the two, maybe.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

So tobalman... what is the story about this fish? I assume you have a reliable source?

Does look alot like Otopharynx Lithobates, but he is so intense light blue sort of like a Placidochromis phenochilus. Does this fish really hold that much color in a tank full of Mbuna?


----------



## zenobium (Jan 5, 2006)

That black edging on the tail is really sweet looking. Sorry, cant help with ID though.

-Zen


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

tobalman said:


> This is an F1 parents are wild caught new and rare hap.


I had wild caught phenochilus breed with AC fryeri.............

If you know what it is, post it.


----------



## tobalman (Oct 19, 2004)

Nah, it's a cross.

The parents that were sharing the same tank with one of fryeri male. this is the only fry suvivor in the tank and grow up to 4". It look a little different from its parents.

Thank you for your help guys.


----------

